# Pond Waterfall Building Steps - Wall Waterfall



## grandgardener (Jul 19, 2016)

Hello,

I built this water features next to my pond.

Using flagstones and flat stones.

Steps ---> *How to build a pond waterfall*

Comments?


----------

